# Zurdo y diestro



## Samurai Guarani

He escuchado que una palabra vulgar utilizada en el Brasil para referirse a los zurdos (los que escriben con la mano izquierda) es "canhoto", pero también me dijeron que normalmente se los conoce como "destros".

Alguien podría arrojar luz sobre mi duda?, ¿cómo se dicen zurdo y diestro en portugués?

Saludos


----------



## Ambrosio

Zurdo: canho, canhoto
Diestro: destro.
Valeu?


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Ambrosio said:


> Zurdo: canho, canhoto
> Diestro: destro.
> Valeu?


 
Valéu demais Ambrosio..., mas me diga...

Canho e canhoto entâo nâo sâo palavras vulgares?. Saudaçôes


----------



## Ambrosio

Eu acho que canhoto não.
Saudaçôes !


----------



## Vanda

Não. Passei a vida inteira falando canhoto e é assim que nos referimos no dia-a-dia. Apesar de alguns tentarem convencer as pessoas do 'politicamente correto', tenho certeza que a maioria de nós continuará dizendo canhoto. 
Com respeito a canho, muitos poucos usariam esta expressão se é que alguém usa!


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Achei a palavra que quería... SESTRO 

Tambên pode-se dizer sinistro ou esquerdo ne?

Saudaçôes


----------



## Vanda

Apesar de sinistro também significar esquerdo não usamos o termo. Mesma coisa com sestro. A última vez que li sestro foi num romance um pouco mais antigo.


----------



## Mangato

Achava que *sinistro = siniestro*

Sinistro é aquele que infunde medo, temor, mesmo ruim, ou de mau agouro. Também a casa de Psicose seria sinistra. O Drácula e sinistro, embora que coma e beba coa mão direita. Estou errado?

No espanhol, embora que _siniestra_ seja o contrário de _diestra_, a nehum canhoto (zurdo) dizemos _siniestro_. Ia ficar zangado


----------



## Vanda

Tudo e isso e mais, MG. Como disse, um dos sinônimos de sinistro é esquerdo.
Veja.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Tudo e isso e mais, MG. Como disse, um dos sinônimos de sinistro é esquerdo.
> Veja.


 
Obrigado. Exacto no espanhol


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Nota al margen:

Preguntar a un lusófono: "¿usted es zurdo?" puede traer problemas, principalmente en los países seseantes, ya que él podría malinterpretarlo como "_você é surdo?", _cosa que no le va a gustar. Esto le ocurrió a alguien que conozco. 

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Nota al margen:
> 
> Preguntar a un lusófono: "¿usted es zurdo?" puede traer problemas, principalmente en los países seseantes, ya que él podría malinterpretarlo como "_você é surdo?", _cosa que no le va a gustar. Esto le ocurrió a alguien que conozco.
> 
> Abraços.


Especialmente si la persona no escucha bien...


----------



## _Maus_

Samurai Guarani said:


> He escuchado que una palabra vulgar utilizada en el Brasil para referirse a los zurdos (los que escriben con la mano izquierda) es "canhoto", pero también me dijeron que normalmente se los conoce como "destros".
> 
> Alguien podría arrojar luz sobre mi duda?, ¿cómo se dicen zurdo y diestro en portugués?
> 
> Saludos


 

Son dos cosas totalmente distintas. A los que escriben con la mano derecha les llamas de "destro" (derecha), a los que escriben con la mano izquierda les llamas de "chanhoto". Esto es aplicable en portugués de Portugal, pero creo que no será muy distinto de lo que se habla en Brasil.
Es muy imporante que comprendas la diferencia que existe entre esas dos palabras.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Maus_ said:


> Son dos cosas totalmente distintas. A los que escriben con la mano derecha les llamas de "destro" (derecha), a los que escriben con la mano izquierda les llamas de "*canhoto*". Esto es aplicable en portugués de Portugal, pero creo que no será muy distinto de lo que se habla en Brasil.
> Es muy imporante que comprendas la diferencia que existe entre esas dos palabras.


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Apesar de alguns tentarem convencer as pessoas do 'politicamente correto', tenho certeza que a maioria de nós continuará dizendo canhoto.
> Com respeito a canho, muitos poucos usariam esta expressão se é que alguém usa!



Sim: 'canhoto' e nada de 'canho' ('sinistro' já ouvi - em referência a mim mesmo, que sou canhoto). 

Mas me conte, Vanda: que palavra você imagina ser mais politicamente correta neste caso? 'Esquerdo'? Acho que um argumento de correção política, aqui, seria, isto sim, contra a denominação 'destro': _destreza_, diriam, não é apanágio de quem  usa preferentemente o lado direito do corpo...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Nota al margen:
> 
> Preguntar a un lusófono: "¿usted es zurdo?" puede traer problemas, principalmente en los países seseantes, ya que él podría malinterpretarlo como "_você é surdo?", _cosa que no le va a gustar. Esto le ocurrió a alguien que conozco.
> 
> Abraços.


 
¿Por qué, por qué?
Soy zurdo, ¿tampoco puedo decir _eu so surdo_?


----------



## okporip

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Por qué, por qué?
> Soy zurdo, ¿tampoco puedo decir _eu so surdo_?



_"eu sou surdo" _quiere decir "soy sordo"...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

okporip said:


> _"eu sou surdo" _quiere decir "soy sordo"...


 
¿Qué dijiste? ¡Habla más fuerte!


----------

